# Living Room Carpet is Soaked!!



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, looks like the spring cleaning of my livingroom and office area have been moved up on the schedule. You may remember me mentioning in another post that I have a walk-in basement home. My livingroom runs clear across the back of the house. Monday night I walked by the couch, I noticed a small wet spot on my sock! With a bit of investigation I realized that water had seeped through, and had soaked through as far as the front of the couch. Checked the "office" end of the livingroom (we've divided the room with some shelving) and yep, it was even wetter â half way across the room!!

So needless to say, my reasonably clean kitchen that I was so proud of is now full of office and livingroom stuff. I stayed home from work yesterday to battle the water. Spent most of the day sucking up as much as I could with the shop vac, and moving the dehumidifier and fans to help dry it up. It is better this morning, but there are still some damp spots, and I'm sure it isn't dry clear down to the pad. So it looks like we live like this for a while longer.

Tonight after our tax appt., I hope it will be dry enough to rearrange the furniture so it will be easier to notice if it gets wet again. (as wet as teh ground is, there is that possibility!!) I was already planning on taking Fri off so DS could help me get to the locker and pick up the beef that is ready. Looks like Friday will be more purging and cleaning of the Livingroom as well.

It's just so depressing. Like icing on the cake, as my main computer at work got malware, and after 2Â½ weeks of dealing with tech support, the only way to fix the problem is to strip it down to the operating system and start over!:flame: Our roads are so bad that we have to take the 4WD Pickup everywhere because my car bottoms out, and now is not running properly:flame: My back and neck are killing me because I haven't been able to make it to the chiropractor due to all of the above the last 2 weeks.:flame: And now this!

Okay, on the up side, my kitchen and mudroom were fairly clean, so I had more room than normal for all the living room stuff. :clap: I get the opportunity to purge as much as possible before it goes back in. :bouncy: With any luck I can get DH to go through some of this with me (most of it is his) :baby04: I should take advantage of this opportunity, right??

Sorry so long. I just had to let it out, I guess.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Girlfriend, you need to have a home inspector check out the sealant on your basement walls and floor. You have a leak that needs addressing asap. Otherwise, you are just going to be doing this again in a few weeks.

And YES-take advantage of this opportunity to purge the livingroom. You're already annoyed, so be ruthless. Use this time to get rid of even those items where you say, "doesn't this go.......". You know the ones.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, we will be looking into resealing the walls and floors. This hasn't happened for YEARS, and I think a lot of it has to do with so much melting and run-off that our tile couldn't keep up. We've been under flash-flood warnings for the last week. Should have thought to watch for it. And, yes, it very well might happen again, so I plan to rearrange so that it is easier to move the furniture along that wall, and we will notice the water quicker.

DH wants to have professionals come and seal the wall, but that can't happen til the weather straightens up. Then we will look into new flooring, which is fine by me, as this carpet has been down now almost 20 years and has been through countless kids and teens and it shows! We had other projects we wanted to tackle first, but looks like the decision to move this up on the list has been made for us.

I should have known. The loan for our last remodelling project would have been paid off in July. At that point we were hoping to take the pyt money and re-do things on a cash basis a little at a time. I don't think we can swing this project that way. Oh well...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

When did you invite Murphy to visit and why haven't you sent him home?...........lol


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, Ninn, I've been after him for weeks to move on, but he doesn't really listen to me any better than anyone else does! HA!

Funny, we just watched the original "Gremlins" movie a couple weeks ago. Do you suppose...?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

lickcreek - Gremlins... Tee hee... How's the carpet doing tonight?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, the carpet finally dried out. It took several days for one part! I ran fans and dehumidifier non-stop, and turned up the heat a few notches. (and I believe this is what helped kick-start the cold I have!) But the furniture is back in place and I will be watching the wall alot closer now.

This has happened before but it's been a LONG-LONG time ago. There was just so much melting and run-off that weekend I think the drains couldn't keep up. It's been a long time since we've had this much snow and ice built up. Anyway, it's on the list of things to check into when the weather straightens up. I am so NOT looking forward to that bill, though!


----------

